# What’s for dinner?



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pan seared yellowedge, risotto, crimini shrooms and maters here. Mighty fine.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Leftover chinese here :blink:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks good. I cooked some snapper, baked beans and cheese grits. Dang sure good. Waiting a bit then gonna smear me some butter on a slice of apple pie and enjoy!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks like a nice meal.


I had sunny side eggs over cheesy grits, with fried spam-n-onions.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You on a diet, portion control.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Chitlins n cornbread


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Breakfast this morning. Hope I can stay awake at Church today after eating this!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You on a diet, portion control.


LOL, my thoughts also. Gotta be Brookes plate.


----------

